# clogged kitchen waste line



## beapainter (May 29, 2008)

Hello guys... I've got a clog in my kitchen sink waste line that I have snaked with no success. The snake is 25' and I figure I have either pushed the clog just pass the snake or I'm pushing through and not clearing the entire clog. I have tried the chemical remedies as well. My challenge is that the basement is finished and I didn't make any notes to where my lines ran before I sheet rocked. I know where the main soil stack that the sink should be routed to, but I'm unsure of the path the sink line takes to get there. Would there be a clean out for the sink line before it ties into the main?? I don't want to cut holes looking for the sink line to gain access to a clean out that wont be there. My next plan of action is to get a 50 ' snake and have at it again before calling in the $$PROS$$. No offense if your one and reading this. Thank you


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

No plumber here, but if you find a clean out, keep in mind some of the chemicals may still be backed up in the drain! Don't know what you used, but some can be* very* caustic. 

I will say this, check the vent for that drain for blockage.

The cleanout for my sink is right outside the wall it is on.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

are you sure youre not going up the stack instead of down?


----------

